# Computerspiele als Kunstwerk?



## Hansvonwurst (10. Dezember 2010)

Da 1378 (km) heute um 23:00 Uhr zum download freigegeben wird, würde mich interessieren, was ihr darüber denkt.
Sind Computerspiele als Kunstwerk tauglich?
Ist die Diskussion um 1378 (km) berchtigt?
Ist 1378 (km) ein Kunstwerk oder ein "gewöhnlicher" Ego-Shooter?


----------



## Nomad (10. Dezember 2010)

Ist schon downloadbar. 

[x] Computerspiele sind in meinen Augen nur Spiele - reines vergnügen. Nichts weiter.


----------



## newjohnny (10. Dezember 2010)

[x] Ja, man kann sie als Kustform brauchen. Da muss man aber sehr differenzieren. Spiele KÖNNEN eine z.B. eine Story so vermitteln, dass es als Kunst betrachtet werden kann/muss.


----------



## derP4computer (10. Dezember 2010)

[x] Nein, Spiele sind nur zum Vergnügen da.


----------



## rabe08 (10. Dezember 2010)

[x] Computerspiele sind Kunst, keine Frage

Kunst ist nicht nur ein Bild, dass man an die Wand hängt, ein Roman oder eine Skulptur. Filme, Radiofeatures, Hörspiele, Theater, Aktionen und vieles mehr ist Kunst. Die Bildende Kunst ist alleine extrem vielseitig. 

Mein Eindruck ist immer wieder, dass in Deutschland der Kunstbegriff extrem eng und verkrampft gesehen wird. Das hier alleine zwischen E(rnst)-Musik und U(nterhaltungs)-Musik unterschieden wird ist doch schon bezeichnend.

Computerspiele sind Kunst - eine Schöpfung, eine Idee, die Umsetzung. Bitte nicht mit dem Argument kommen "da gibt es doch keinen Künstler, das machen doch große Mannschaften", Rembrandt hat das auch schon so gemacht. Michelangelo auch, Andy Warhol sowieso. Und viele andere auch.


----------



## rabe08 (10. Dezember 2010)

newjohnny schrieb:


> [x] Ja, man kann sie als Kustform brauchen. Da muss man aber sehr differenzieren. Spiele KÖNNEN eine z.B. eine Story so vermitteln, dass es als Kunst betrachtet werden kann/muss.



Keine Haarspalterei, Kunst oder nicht Kunst?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Dezember 2010)

[x] Ja sind Kunst!
Warum? Weil Filme auch Kunst sind und diese haben genau die gleiche Absicht, mich zu unterhalten!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Dezember 2010)

Ist wirklich jeder Film Kunst?
Oder jedes Bild?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Dezember 2010)

Ja 



> Der Film ist eine Kunstform, die ihren Ausdruck in der Produktion bewegter Bilder findet.



Deswegen sind in Filmen auch so Sachen wie Nazisymbole erlaubt ....


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Dezember 2010)

Also ist alles Kunst?


----------



## Superwip (11. Dezember 2010)

> Also ist alles Kunst?


 
Ja, meiner Meinung nach kann jedes "ästhetische Werk" wie es so schön in der Wikipediadefinition heißt als Kunst betrachtet werden d.h. alles was in irgendeiner Form nicht ausschließlich funktional sein soll, dazu gehören meiner Meinung nach auch Spiele aber auch etwa selbst ein Werbebanner...




> Der Film ist eine Kunstform, die ihren Ausdruck in der Produktion bewegter Bilder findet.


->


> Das Videospiel ist eine Kunstform, die ihren Ausdruck in der Produktion interaktiver Bilder findet.


 
Das hat auch überhaupt nichts mit der Handlung o.Ä. zu tun, ein Spiel ist definitiv immer ein Kunstwerk, selbst etwa Farmville o.Ä.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. Dezember 2010)

Klar wenn sowas wie Fallout, The Witcher oder Bioshock zb. keine Kunst ist dann weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Dezember 2010)

Spiele können genauso Kunst sein wie Filme. Als bestes Beispiel nenn ich mal Heavy Rain.


----------



## Rocksteak (11. Dezember 2010)

Per Definition ist jedes Spiel auch ein Kunstwerk, auch wenn das eine "schöner" ist als das andere


----------



## NCphalon (11. Dezember 2010)

Würde sagen, dass man Spiele wie auch Filme als Kunstwerke zählen kann.


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2010)

[x] Vergnügen.


----------



## Selene (11. Dezember 2010)

(x) _Ja, man kann sie als Kustform brauchen. /bereitet aber nebenbei auch Vergnügen...
_


----------



## Invisible_XXI (14. Dezember 2010)

klar ist das auch kunst. sogar mehr als andernorts!

du hast musik,
eine story,
eine spielumgebung (level),
charaktere,
interaktionsmöglichkeiten,
gameplay,

und garantiert noch vieles mehr, das von den entwicklern kreativ erschaffen wird!

so gesehen haben spiele wesentlich mehr zu bieten als die klassischen medien (bücher, filme, musik), die man nur mehr oder weniger passiv konsumieren kann. spiele vereinen sogar die meisten oder alle klassischen medien in sich und bieten darüber hinaus noch viel faszinierendere arten des 'konsums'.


----------



## amdintel (12. Januar 2011)

ich finde die Grafik 1378 (km) eher als mangelhaft habe schon bessere Sachen gesehen z.b. dieses Free Alienarena,


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was hin und weder Grafikdesigner so leisten kann man als Kunst bez.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

[x] Ja, man kann sie als Ku*n*stform brauchen.

Logisch ist das Kunst! Wenn ein junger Avantgarde-Künstler (Name nenne ich jetzt nicht), einen angebissenen Apfel auf einem Stuhlbein, der umgedreht auf einem Stück Kunstrasen steht, befestigt und das als Kunst bezeichnet und dafür eine Summe von 1300 € verlangt. 
Sind ca. 50-60 € für ein Spiel, was dich nebenbei mit Grafik, Musik und Story auch noch die Langeweile vertreibt, geradezu eine billige Kunstform.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (14. Januar 2011)

*Nein, Spiele sind nur zum Vergnügen da.*

Denn ich habe noch keine Spiele in den Kunstgalerien gesehen


----------



## heartcell (14. Januar 2011)

[ja] teilweise


----------



## Arthuriel (14. Januar 2011)

[x] Ja, kann sie als Kunstform brauchen.

Spiele können doch durchaus ästhetisch sein bzw. einem in irgendeiner Form gefallen. Außerdem ist es ja ein kreaktiver Prozess, sich ein neues Spiel auszudenken usw.
Weiterhin hat jeder einen anderen Kunstgeschmack, sonst würden ja alle die gleichen Spiele, Bilder und CDs kaufen.


----------

